
Super Supporter – New Live Football App - SuperSupporter
http://www.supersupporter.co.uk
======
SuperSupporter
Hello all - I'm introducing a brand new football app that has hit the IOS and
Android markets, Super Supporter. I would love it if you could take the time
to download it and have a go, and hopefully give me some feedback so I can
improve the app further still.

Super Supporter is the brand new football app for supporters of all 92 teams
in the 4 English Football Leagues and cup competitions. Created and developed
by a UK start-up this app is powered by multiple sources of data including
Opta, the world’s largest sports data provider. This innovative new
application is one of the largest and most powerful football apps available on
IOS and Android platforms. Until now it has been easier to feel part of a top-
tier team than a lower-league team, but with Super Supporter, anyone
interested in any team can be more involved than ever before. This app
delivers its promise of being all things to all supporters by presenting an
unprecedented level of content and features, never produced before in a
football app. There is instant team news from multiple national and local
sources, live scores for all games and in-play text commentary with unique
graphics. The app makes life more interesting by bringing in YouTube match
highlights from your chosen teams and there’s an innovative predictor game
that uses real odds on all matches in all leagues, for free. Fans can play the
in-app game in public leagues or create private groups where they can chat
live with friends. There is even a useful televised match schedule on the home
hub, to personalise the app further, when Super Supporters choose their
favourite team the app changes to their club’s colours.

Thanks for your time - please don't hesitate to contact me if you need any
more information.

Look forward to hearing your thoughts on this. Thank you.

